# Building 4 frame nucs from ply. What I did with pics.



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I like it! Nice to be able to work outside in the sunshine too! Good job!


----------



## Ray4852 (May 27, 2011)

Nice


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

OP, I just realized you are a fellow Arfcomer.
Nice work!


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. I do love the sunshine this time of year. It's great that it's warm, without being too hot yet. 

I am on a few forums around.  I did toss up this post on Arfcom to show how easy it is to blast together a box or two.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

I build all my nucs out of plywood. They work great. One thing I see with yours is the plywood's grain is running up and down on the sides. They tend to warp really bad like that. Cut them out so the grain runs front to back. They last longer this way.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Deepsouth, I didn't think it would make a difference with plywood, since you had opposing grain throughout. Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind the next time I use plywood for a project.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> Deepsouth, I didn't think it would make a difference with plywood, since you had opposing grain throughout. Thanks for the tip, I'll keep that in mind the next time I use plywood for a project.


yes it does make a big difference which way the grain runs in plywood...there is a lot less strength when it is turned the wrong way


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool- i ditto the sunshine observation. tried catching up on some hive building up here last week and it is just not working yet. another month maybe!


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

ralittlefield said:


> I like it! Nice to be able to work outside in the sunshine too! Good job!


I made 5 frame nucs out of ply - works well and they are cheap and easy to make.
I will publish the lay-out in my ( Southern Hemisphere) newsletter


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Those look great. You might also want to consider this design that you can find on beesource... http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I am completing a building project and have some OSB left over. Any reason I cannot use it instead of plywood? I think it is made with the same glues.


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

marant said:


> I am completing a building project and have some OSB left over. Any reason I cannot use it instead of plywood? I think it is made with the same glues.


Unless sealed REALLY well (and then still...) OSB will practically melt in rain.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

rweakley said:


> Those look great. You might also want to consider this design that you can find on beesource... http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/5-frame-nuc-d-coates-version/


I saw these. But they are too wide to stack next to each other, excluder, and super like shown in Michael Palmers videos. They also are only getting 4 nucs per 4x8' sheet. I'm getting near 5 per. 

I may try 5 frame nucs at a later date. But if M. Palmer can winter 4 frame nucs in 3' of snow... I just might have a shot here in the Sac valley.


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I am Off top, I made 5 framers I built D Coats boxes last year ( fast builds). Made 30, accually 10 boxes to plan, and 20 as supers without bottoms 6 5/8. I had to add the strip that is on top front and back that makes the perch to the bottom front and back to make a seal when they are stacked. works great. I made them out of 3/8 osb (like t111) that is primed. I didn`t buy this stuff but its not like reg osb when wet,very stable, 2 coats of paint and I think they would last my lifetime. any way, I have 10 nucs overwintering in them now and only one died so far, ran out of food .One thing I would add to this design is to drill 2, 2" holes in the bottom board covered with 1/8 screen. And 3/4 " holes front and back covered with same. And a rim to fit for mountain camp emerg feeding. Yep N3SKI


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Michael Palmer is over wintering on much more than four frames. hus nucs are all supered. I hope that one day Michael gets a book out so we get a better view of his techniques.


----------



## AndBee (Jul 16, 2012)

You can buy the Michael Palmer nuc boxes from BetterBee as of Feb 2014


----------



## AndBee (Jul 16, 2012)

The MP 4 frame nuc boxes are being sold by BetterBee .


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

AndBee said:


> The MP 4 frame nuc boxes are being sold by BetterBee .


Yes, and they look like great quality. But I'm looking to try out keeping nucs and don't want to spend too much. BetterBee nucs look to be $31 each (without frames) plus shipping. My boxes were just the cost of glue and a few staples as most of the wood was scrap.  I did buy a sheet of 3/4" ply to build a few more, but the cost of lumber made these nucs $6.00 each (without frames) complete. And I made near 5 nucs from one sheet of ply and didn't have to pay shipping. 



shannonswyatt said:


> I'm pretty sure Michael Palmer is over wintering on much more than four frames. hus nucs are all supered. I hope that one day Michael gets a book out so we get a better view of his techniques.


I did mention I was goin to build 4 frame deeps without a bottom to make a 4 frame double deep. This is how I'll over winter. Double 4 frames set next to each other. From the videos I've seen and what Mr. Palmer has talked about here, he is using more than one box. Either two deeps or two deeps and a 4 frame super (iirc). I don't get -25 F like he does but am going to work towards over wintering and managing nucs similar to what he is doing. I like the idea of brood factories, keeping extra queens on hand, and the many other reasons he talks about... So many ideas... So little time. 

I agree with hoping for a book! Maybe one day.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I made 120 6 frame nucs that fit 6 on a standard pallet. The idea is to run 6 nucs with every load and use them as replacements then introduce the new queen back into the nuc. The pic shows the pallet with 5 nucs one went queenless this winter. For some reason won't load pic


----------

